# Samba4 and OpenLDAP auth only



## Leander (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to have a regular standalone samba4 server with LDAP backend for auth only instead of the file based DB. So no AD required just a way arround from smbpasswd to ldap as auth instead.

There is probably plenty of tutorials out there, but I only keep on finding the AD setup ones. Is there a way to point samba to the required smbaccount ldap attribute without making it a AD?

Thanks


----------



## Oko (Feb 28, 2016)

Install FreeNAS in the VirtualBox and see how it is done.


----------



## Leander (Mar 11, 2016)

This was more helpful: https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_LDAP


----------

